
Operation KKK Is Beginning to Unmask Hate Group Members - confiscate
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/01/operation-kkk-is-beginning-to-unmask-hate-group-members/
======
comrh
4 US Senators and 5 US Mayors are allegedly on the list
([http://pastebin.com/Yh2muT9r](http://pastebin.com/Yh2muT9r)). Not much
evidence besides taking an anonymous person's word for it though.

